# Thinking about a new gun



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thinking about getting a new shotgun for waterfowl. 
I haven't really started shopping around, but I was just wondering what you guys think. I was wondering if a 10 guage would be a smart buy, I am looking for a gun that I can get range out of. 
I guess I am just looking for ideas, I haven't really decided a price range or anything. So just throw out some options, thanks.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the new super black eagle 2..If your looking for a 10 go with the Browning BPS..I like the auto, but the autos have a tendency to jam up when they get dirty..The 10 has the range, but the only down side to them is they are usually are to bulky and heavy..The SBE2 is light weight and the 3 1/2 with some BB or BBB will get it done at those longer yardages. There is many diffrent opionions, but sense I have bought my SBE2 i have feel in love with it and wouldnt trade it for anything..Benelli also has a very good customer service program should you have a problem..Just my 2 cents..
Bandhunter


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would recommend an auto. The Browning Gold or a Remington SP-10. While the BPS is a fine shotgun it's quite light and imho kicks way too hard. I am not fond of recoil, and gladly heft the extra weight instead of dealing with recoil. If you are one of those who doesn't mind recoil, you won't go wrong with a BPS, good price, good gun. I am not a fan of the three and a half twelve. I feel if you are going to pay the premium for shells, go with the big ten. Keep in mind though, with the premium ammunition available for the three inch twelve, you give up very little in long range ability to either the longer twelve or the big ten. Good shooting! Burl


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I was actually looking at the Browning website lastnight, I own a 12 guage BPS pump and like it alot.
I don't mind recoil, an auto would be nice, but a pump wouldn't bother me either...I was wondering what you guys thought of the BPS Stalker it has a really decent price and also has a non glare finish..would that be a plus? and at 580 it seems like a pretty good price.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Once you go auto, especially with a fast reloader like the Benelli's, you will shoot so many doubles (and a few tipples) that you will never want to go back. 

:sniper:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a double this year with my pump...once. I haven't made up my mind up about a pump or semi-auto yet..I guess I will just have to shop around more.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

D_Hage,

Do you own a semi-auto? Might be worth a try...

I guess it all depends on your taste and pocket book.

Good luck!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

No, I don't own a semi-auto, but a friend shoots one. I guess i can see if he would let me shoot with it a little bit and see if I like the feel. I am sure it would be a nice option, I was just saying a pump doesnt bother me too much. How much extra does it usually cost to get the semi-auto?


----------

